# BPC team results



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

PJ Maguire Benches 270kgs at BPC team championships/dave,jason mannering, les thomas take team event

Posted on 06 December 2005 at 11:39:38

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

faye millam 80-45-105 total 230

leslie watson 97.5-65-105 total 267.5

leslie thomas 215-100-175 total 490

mancy puta 75-30-100 total205

annette cross bench only 60

jason mannering 250-127.5-230 total 587.5

barrie brown 145-82.5-132.5 total 360

helan stack 135-70-142.5 total 347.5

dave mannering 270-195-260 total 725

budgie mullan 165-107.5-185 total 457.5

emily gorlin 132.5-25-135 total292.5

mark spurling 310-160-280 total 750

owain rowland 265-120-230 total 615

adam brooks 270-167.5-260 total 697.5

paul latter 300-172.5-270 total 742.5

adam kitchener 235-110-215 total 560

steve plunket 287.5-182.5-225 total 695

mark cullimore 395-25-35 total 455

antony cross 320-180-300 total 800

robert graham 290-140-250 total 680

chris lowe 240-180-240 total 660

alex turner 275-160-265 total 700

p.j maguire 370-270-315 total 955

lee alberts 280-220-240 total 740

ben williams 300-205-265 total 770

winning team little-uns[dave,jason mannering, les thomas] 2514.38 points

2nd 7-side [p.j,anthony cross,adam brooks] 2346.447 points

3rd howard-warden 2073.565 points

4th gallery

5th genesis

6th david lloyd

7th olympian [most improved lifter award lee alberts]


----------

